# Can you order RS4 Wheels on the 2010 Q7 as an OEM Option?



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think that I saw these on a car somewhere but I cannot seem to find them via the configurator?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

No. There were 21in RS4s as part of the Sline package on Q7s 07-09. For 2010 the Sline alloys are 21inch 5 triple spoke RS6 alloys.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

You may be able to special order them through Audi exclusive but I suspect they will be pricey, if available at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VDUBfanatic at 9:30 PM 11/28/2009_


----------

